# Gestion/suppression/importation photos: le grand bazar?



## naturalbornsamy (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques recherches sur le net et sur ces forums je n'ai rien trouvé sur ce que je cherchais, d'où l'ouverture d'un topic 

Voilà, je rencontre pas mal de soucis avec mon iPad (Ipad 2 sous iOS 5.0.1) pour ce qui est de la gestions des photos importés via le kit d'importation (utilisation première pour moi de l'iPad).
- Lors de l'importation y a t'il une solution pour n'importer que les JPEG quand on a shooté en RAW+JPEG sur un DSLR? (je n'ai aucun besoin de RAW sur un iPad et il prennent bien trop de place)

- Y a t'il une solution rapide pour supprimer d'un coup le dossier des photos importés?
je trouve ça aberrant que l'on doivent sélectionner les photos une à une pour les supprimer! il y a bien un choix "tout importé", pourquoi pas "tout sélectionner" pour la suppression? 

Je passe par iFile (Jailbreak donc pas d'iOS 5.1 pour le moment) pour la suppression des RAW après importation actuellement mais quelle perte de temps!

Si quelqu'un as des solutions pour la gestions des photos je lui en serais grandement reconnaissant 

bonne journée à tous


----------

